# Kissed a Girl



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

I went to a party last night and finally got my first kiss as well as many others after that . It was something I never expected to happen but once again reality proves SA wrong. I wasn't even flirting with her. I was just trying to have a friendly conversation. But that developed into a deeper conversation she showed her interest and one thing led to another. I got her number the day after and now have a possible girlfriend too. So this makes up big time for my rejection a few weeks ago.


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

awesome!! congratulations!!


----------



## fences (Jun 15, 2009)

Did you like it?


----------



## Traci (Jan 26, 2004)

Did you like the taste of her cherry chapstick!? 

Grats that's awesome.


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Catching Fire said:


> I went to a party last night and finally got my first kiss as well as many others after that . It was something I never expected to happen but once again reality proves SA wrong. I wasn't even flirting with her. I was just trying to have a friendly conversation. But that developed into a deeper conversation she showed her interest and one thing led to another. I got her number the day after and now have a possible girlfriend too. So this makes up big time for my rejection a few weeks ago.


Congrats, man! I hope you liked it....and the taste of her cherry chapstick ;-)

(I just know that's gonna be beaten to death in this thread. :b)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

awesomeness!! :yay

Congrats! Isn't it weird how sometimes these things just happen, when you're least expecting it? There's something very zen about it; you just go and it happens.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Lucky you.


----------



## fences (Jun 15, 2009)

Katy Perry jokes end here
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

fences said:


> Katy Perry jokes end here
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Thank God


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

zookeeper said:


> awesomeness!! :yay
> 
> Congrats! Isn't it weird how sometimes these things just happen, when you're least expecting it? There's something very zen about it; you just go and it happens.


It is I had no plans to try to woo a girl at the party. I also hung out with this girl the day before the party and had no idea she had feelings for me. It defiently was the thing I was expecting the least.


----------



## Basketball (Jul 5, 2009)

How far did you go with her?


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Basketball said:


> How far did you go with her?


2nd base


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Catching Fire said:


> 2nd base


2nd base


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dying Laughing - must stop laughing - side hurts. Very inappropriate for me to find this that funny. Sorry.


----------



## Akira90125 (Jun 12, 2009)

Don't you feel somewhat stressed out now that you might have a girlfriend? I dunno, I just imagine that it would feel somewhat distressing - having to do all the right things from now on... but of course i've never made it that far with a girl.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Akira90125 said:


> Don't you feel somewhat stressed out now that you might have a girlfriend? I dunno, I just imagine that it would feel somewhat distressing - having to do all the right things from now on... but of course i've never made it that far with a girl.


I am. I feel I'm reading into to things to much. Trying to figure out if that was a one time thing for fun or if she really likes me and wants to start a relationship. Sa makes me play all those scenerios over and over again because I don't want to make an embaressing mistake. My lack of knowledge when dealing with these things just makes me feel more stressed too. I have one friend who invited me to the party and has been friends with her along time that can help me out a bit though.


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

caflme said:


> Dying Laughing - must stop laughing - side hurts. Very inappropriate for me to find this that funny. Sorry.


Its alright to laugh thats actually pretty funny lol


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow congratulations man! That's huge :yay :yay!!!! Was it what you imagined?

lol everyone beat me to the katy perry joke .


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Aw, that's so sweet. Congrats!
And, I'm sorry, but that Katy Perry joke made me laugh. I hope that song and now it's stuck in my head. Crap.

But I hope the kiss(es) was everything you hoped it would be and more. Which, apparently, it was. *wink wink*


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

All I can say is good luck, just a thought here - though I'm sure it is scary... ask her (the girl you were kissing)... what she thinks and wants and what she expects. If you want to know what a girl thinks, wants and needs the best way to find out is to ask her. But I suppose the friend is a good place to get an intro into what she may be thinking.

I guess I am the type who would rather a guy just ask than try to guess and be wrong or get all stressed out wondering. Do you want a relationship with her or do you want it to be a one time thing just for fun? 

Maybe you should know what you want before you worry too much about what she wants.


----------



## Some Russian Guy (Mar 20, 2009)

me congratulates you! Yaaaay!


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so glad you got to 2nd base - that is so kool... I'm sure you get a big grin on your face every time you think of it. How exciting that moment is...


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

Aw, that's so sweet. Congrats!
And, I'm sorry, but that Katy Perry joke made me laugh. I hope that song and now it's stuck in my head. Crap.

But I hope the kiss(es) was everything you hoped it would be and more. Which, apparently, it was. *wink wink*


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

caflme said:


> I am so glad you got to 2nd base - that is so kool... I'm sure you get a big grin on your face every time you think of it. How exciting that moment is...


Yeah it was defiently pretty special


----------



## EgoZero (Jul 12, 2009)

What can I say... Lucky *******


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## gold132 (Mar 27, 2009)

Well done 

I did it when i was 16 but i was sort of forced into it by one of my classmates at one of the few (i mean only :afr) parties i've been to, it was sort of like a sympathy kiss like it was his mission to get a girl to kiss me, a bit strange but i'm glad i did it anyway :|:yes


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

gold132 said:


> Well done
> 
> I did it when i was 16 but i was sort of forced into it by one of my classmates at one of the few (i mean only :afr) parties i've been to, it was sort of like a sympathy kiss like it was his mission to get a girl to kiss me, a bit strange but i'm glad i did it anyway :|:yes


Yeah hey at least you did it.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

*Ultimate props*



Catching Fire said:


> I went to a party last night and finally got my first kiss as well as many others after that . It was something I never expected to happen but once again reality proves SA wrong. I wasn't even flirting with her. I was just trying to have a friendly conversation. But that developed into a deeper conversation she showed her interest and one thing led to another. I got her number the day after and now have a possible girlfriend too. So this makes up big time for my rejection a few weeks ago.


:nw :nw :nw

You're an inspiration to the rest of us men and boys


----------



## igotproblems (Jul 8, 2009)

Congrats... I can't go one day without kissing my boy.
I've learned, for me, that plunging in and getting a lot of physical contact with someone I trust, heals my fear.

It's all about Oxytocin for me~!


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

Congrats. 

I lost my 1st and 2nd base virginity too this year. Lol, I'm still trying to figure girls out. Good luck man I'm sure there's gonna be plenty more of that in the future for us!


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Redefine said:


> Congrats.
> 
> I lost my 1st and 2nd base virginity too this year. Lol, I'm still trying to figure girls out. Good luck man I'm sure there's gonna be plenty more of that in the future for us!


I hope so! I'm also trying to still figure out girls and relationships.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Catching Fire said:


> 2nd base


I'm pretty sure I know what that is, but I'd have to look check my sexual activity to baseball metaphor handbook to be 100% certain. I'm not sure of things like is 2nd base located over or under a shirt or are both deemed 2nd base.:stu

Edit: wikipedia comes to the rescue again. 2nd base is located under.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baseball_metaphors_for_sex


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> I'm pretty sure I know what that is, but I'd have to look check my sexual activity to baseball metaphor handbook to be 100% certain. I'm not sure of things like is 2nd base located over or under a shirt or are both deemed 2nd base.:stu


I'm actually not sure what the official definition is. I'm good either way though .


----------



## sawyoushine (Nov 21, 2008)

Right on dude! Just go with the flow and let nature take it's course


----------



## soundofsilence (Apr 3, 2009)

Congratualtions! I got my first kiss a few weeks ago and I feel wonderful! I really hope it works out for you


----------



## Narcissus (Aug 28, 2007)

Felicitations!


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

soundofsilence said:


> Congratualtions! I got my first kiss a few weeks ago and I feel wonderful! I really hope it works out for you


Thank you and thats awesome you also got your first kiss recently too. Unfortuantly I don't think a relationship will happen because she is going off to college next month. Which sucks because I really like her.


----------



## rocky (Oct 14, 2006)

congrats man. i'm in my mid 30s and it hasn't happened for me yet so i can only imagine how it feels. to use the baseball metaphor, i've never even had tickets to the game.


----------

